# Rally II Wheels



## mess1153 (Jun 18, 2013)

So I have embarked on a journey to find a set of Rally II wheels for the 1970 I just got from my father. It has the old steelies and wheel covers on them. I have noticed that many of the wheels I have been finding have a two letter code with them (ie KA, KT, JA etc). I know that the current wheels are 14", but I suspect that the code means something. How do I know what will, or better will not fit the ride? I got my eye on a set of 5 for a great price, I just need to confirm that they will fit.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The codes and all only matter if you're wanting to do a 'perfect' restoration - I mean concours level - and in some cases if you're trying to make sure the front wheels will fit with factory disk brakes. If you just care about appearance, then consider a set of reproduction wheels. Personally, I like the ones from Specialty Wheel.

Bear


----------



## mess1153 (Jun 18, 2013)

So assuming that I want to do a 'perfect' restoration I would need to match the code to something from the car? I don't believe that the car has the front disc brakes. My understanding is that they are drums all around. I checked out specialty wheel. Those are sweet looking but pricey!


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

mess1153 said:


> So assuming that I want to do a 'perfect' restoration I would need to match the code to something from the car? I don't believe that the car has the front disc brakes. My understanding is that they are drums all around. I checked out specialty wheel. Those are sweet looking but pricey!


Hit up craigslist or watch the classified here and on the PY forums.
Local car swap meets have them all the time as they are a dime a dozen.

I picked up a set of Rally II's with OG center caps and trim rings for $250. Picked up some sand paper, primer, and paint along with a stencil kit off ebay and they didn't turn out half bad. My 67 GTO is black on black so I went with something a little different than stock.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

Just mounted the tires and red accented rings today


----------



## mess1153 (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking good Inde! That's a nice ride to throw them on as well! $250 for the whole set is really a steal. I found a guy that is gonna give me 5 wheels (no trims or cap) for $125. I think I am going to run with it.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks!

Nice... $125.. go for it!
Rings are cheap and easily obtainable for like $60 a set (new). Probably repops but I see em in ebay all the time for these cars.

Either sand the used wheels or have em sandblasted. Then take your time with the repaint (if that's the route you're gonna go).
Patience and letting the paint dry between coats etc is the key. There are a few (how to's) on the internet for repainting Rally's.

Oh and don't forget the aCorn style lug nuts with the black center's 
$50 well spent IMO

Good luck!


----------



## mess1153 (Jun 18, 2013)

Yea I called him today and sealed the deal. Nothing like having a spare too! I got a guy here that is going to sandblast and prime for me for $15 per wheel. I do plan on doing the paint myself so I will watch all the videos I can. Did you use the stencil kit? I saw it on Ames but I read mixed reviews. Eventually I will find trim rings for them, heck I don't even have the car with my yet! 

The lug nuts are a definite too. I saw them about the same price so I guess that is standard.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I painted mine and masked them by hand - didn't use the stencil/mask kit. The key is to use the right tape and use quality tape. I used a combination of very thin 3m vinyl fine-line tape to mark the edges, curves and then filled in behind that with successively wider masking tape. I think they actually turned out better than trying to use the stencils because I had finer control over the edges. It just takes a little longer to mask that way is all.










Bear


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

Type "pontiac rally stencil" in ebay. There are 14" & 15" kits. Great complete kit that worked great. The low cost was worth me not spending the time to mask them myself. They also come with spare stencils in case you screw up. HIGHLY recommend.

$15 a wheel to blast and prime is an ABSOLUTE steal. Wish there were prices like that around Southern CA


----------

